# Aikido of Evansville



## nuxie (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not totally new to these forums but I have been away for a while. I am looking for training partners in the Evansville Indiana area to work on Aikido with. Just wondering. I drive to Owensboro already but I am pretty addicted so would like to get in more practice time.


----------

